# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Два рулона ткани типа density spandex velvet discharge

## жл

Продам два рулона ткани Romanicos Creations, производство Корея, density spandex velvet discharge, подробности на фотографиях, узор одинаковый, один рулон зеленый, второй коричневый, ширина 1,5 м. ,45 грн за м.п., находится на пос.Котовского.



Также продам ткань костюмную черного цвета, маркировка не сохранилась, немного тянется, не мнеться, гладкая, 99 грн за м.п.

Это реально хорошая ткань, можно брюки пошить, будут хорошо сидеть и не мяться.

----------


## жл

Ткань конечно специфическая, то на каждый товар есть свой купец, не теряю надежды!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.06.2014 в 23:35 ----------

Думаю, что из такой ткани можно пошить классный чехол для танка, типа такого:
http://uzelok.kiev.ua/files/images/knit_tank.jpg

----------


## жл

или такой чехол на свой авто:

----------


## жл

покупаем ткань, скоро похолодает...

----------


## жл

ап

----------


## жл

кому ткань?

----------


## Фея перемен

Скажите, эта ткань (первая) плотная?  Она подходит для обивки мебели?  И тел в личку, пож.

----------


## жл

ап

----------

